# East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> http://www.ecedra.com/
> 
> Its time to bring EV drag racing to the east coast!


But EV Drag Racing is already on the East Coast


----------

